# My Gar had Identify Theft!



## Alpo (Jun 13, 2009)

Can anyone please tell me what species of gar this is....


----------



## Alpo (Jun 13, 2009)

Damn it.....Identity theft*


----------



## phil_pl (Apr 10, 2009)

Ctenolucius hujeta


----------



## Alpo (Jun 13, 2009)

WOW My LFS said they were needlenose gars. Obviously I knew they weren't so I snatched one up. It's an awesome fish that eats frozen and live foods, unlike gars. Thanks guys!


----------

